# Not sure what to think...



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm feeling as if I might be a little hypo. I saw my endo in September and TSH was .90 (.4-4.5) and FT4 was 1.0 (.7-1.5).
Previous labs were TSH .3 and FT4 1.0, so relatively stable. I saw my PCP for my physical last week and asked if she would manage
my thyroid labs moving forward.
She agreed. TSH .44, FT4 .9. She said no issue, but she suggested testing FT3 since I said I was still feeling "off".
(Nice, as I doubt the endo would have checked it.) It was 2.1 (1.7-3.7). Last time it was checked was in December, and it was 1.8, so
she is happy it went up. I still think it's lower than I'd like? My goal is to remain stable, and not be in a position of having to
climb back up out of a pit. I think I'm ditzy, frozen, exhausted, achy, and my hair is falling out. I have felt this way before. I know
me. But maybe sitting tight as the doctor suggests would be appropriate? Maybe I'm imagining how I feel? I've been taking .88mcg of
levothyroxine since December, when actually, I increased it myself from .75mcg, and my doctor made that dose official in March. But I
don't really like messing with it myself. Thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> She agreed. TSH .44, FT4 .9. She said no issue, but she suggested testing FT3 since I said I was still feeling "off".


I like her already for suggesting that.



> I've been taking .88mcg of
> levothyroxine since December, when actually, I increased it myself from .75mcg, and my doctor made that dose official in March. But I
> don't really like messing with it myself. Thoughts?





> It was 2.1 (1.7-3.7). Last time it was checked was in December, and it was 1.8


I assume this is the FT-3. Way way too low. ((2.7-3.2)) is the 1/2-3/4 range for your lab's and you are not even close to 1/2 the range at 2.1



> FT4 was 1.0 (.7-1.5).


(( 1.1 - 1.3)) are the 1/2-3/4 of range for your FT-4 labs and again you are barely pushing into 1/2 range.

If it were me - I would ask to alternate 100mcg and .88 mcg for a few weeks and retest.

Do you still have your entire thyroid?


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Lovlkn. I still have my thyroid. I thought the numbers were a little lower than I'd want,
especially given past history with small changes in thyroid hormone impacting me. But then doctors talk at me,
and I start to doubt myself. Since my symptoms are familiar, and have been noticed for a while (the new endo in September
wouldn't even listen, since labs "normal") and my FT4 is lower than then, I'll try to propose to my doctor a trial of
a small increase. Hopefully she'll be willing to partner with me in this decision. If not, my brain fog might impact
my dosage...
Thanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

You'll like her more--her suggestion was for alternating 100mcg with 88mcg for a modest increase of 6%, just as was suggested
here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Scanders said:


> You'll like her more--her suggestion was for alternating 100mcg with 88mcg for a modest increase of 6%, just as was suggested
> here.


Perfect! Good luck and I hope that works for you.

I alternated for many years - then once I added Cytomel I didn't need to any longer.

Now I find myself 16 years post TT and having to reduce my med's slightly. I guess as we age our need for hormone changes.


----------

